# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Supat

## Fiori

_S U P A T_

Supat zakonisht përgatiten me lëng mishi ose pule.
Mund të përdoret dhe uji ku janë zier makaronat, pata-
tet, spinaqi dhe banshtet e tjera, sepse këto lengje janë
të pasura me lëndë ekstraktive, kripra minerale dhe lëndë
te tjera ushqimore të vlefshme për organizmin e njeriut.

Lëndet ekstraktive dhe lëngu 1 mishit i japin supës
aromë dhe shije, e cila ngacmon organet e tretjes dhe si
rezultat ndihmon në përvetësimin e ushqimit nga orga-
nizmi i i njeriut. Nga mënyra e përgatitjes supat ndahen
në tri grupe supa të ziera bashkë me garniturë (pjesa
e ngurtë e supës), supa krem dhe supa të kthjellëta. Su-
pat gjithnjë duhet të jepen të nxehta jo më pak se 80-
-85°. 

Si pregatitet një lëng mishi ose kockash i zakonshëm

Lëngu i mishit del më i shijshëm nga mishi ose koc-
kat e lopës dhe të viçit, bile është më i shijshëm dhe më
aromatik kur përgatitet nga pjesa e gjoksit. Kockat copë-
tohen nepër kyçe, shpëlahen dhe vendosen në fund të
tenxheres, mbulohen me ujë të ftohtë dhe vihen në zjarr
të fortë derisa të marrin valë. Hiqet shkuma dhe lihet të
ziejë në zjarr të avashëm. Në mes të zierjes shtohen
lëndë aromatike si qepë mundësisht të pjekura. mbi
sobë, karota, rrënjë selmo, fletë dafine, piper i zi dhe
pak kripë. Lihen të ziejnë rreth 2-3 orë në zjarr shumë
të avashëm. Në rast se lëngu vlohet në zjarr të fortë
ai turbullohet dhe humbet shijen. Për të shkurtuar kohën
e zierjes së kockave mund të përdoret tenxherja me
presion. Ndërsa në tenxhere të zakonshme mishi zien për
2-3 orë, në atë me presion në zjarr të avashëm zien për
30 min - 1 orë. Lëngu i përgatitur nga zierja e kockave, ku-
llohet dhe përdoret për supë. Në rast se së bashku me
kockat ka dhe copa mishi, atëherë mishi hidhet në ten-
xhere në gjysmën e kohës së zierjes së kockave, pasi do
më pak kohë për tu zier. Për të provuar nëse mishi
është zier shpohet me pirun; në rast se piruni hyn e
del lirisht atëherë mishi është gati.

Lëngu i shpendëve zien njëlloj si ai i mishit, por me
afat kohe më të shkurtër.

Nganjëherë në supat përdoret edhe lëngu i peshkut,
i cili mund të përgatitet nga peshq që nuk kanë erë të
rëndë, si qefulli, levreku, kocja, etj, ndërsa krapi, kubla,
ngjala, nuk këshillohen. Gjithashtu lëngu i peshkut me-
rret dhe nga pjesët si koka, bishti, fletët, etj. Në tenxhere
vendosen mbeturinat e peshkut, kurse sipër copat e tij
të pastruara, qepë të pjekura mbi sobë, karota, rrënjë
majdanozi, selino. fletë dafihe, piper kokërr dhe ujë.
Tenxherja vendoset në zjarr të fortë derisa të marrë
valë. Në fillim ajo duhet të mbulohet me kapak { cili
hiqet pasi të ketë marrë valë. Lëngu pastrohet nga shkuma
dhe lihet të ziejë në zjarr të avashëm për 20-30 minuta;
kullohet dhe përdoret për supë.

a) SUPA TE ZIERA ME GARNITURË

Kjo llo] supe përgatitet me lëng mishi, kockash, lëng
perimesh, makaronash, peshku etj. Në lëngun e vluar
hidhen produktet. Në mes të zierjes disa supa rregullo-
hen me salcë, me perime të kaurdisura ose miell të kaur-
disur, disa të tjera në fund të zierjes priten me vezë e
limon. Zarzavatet per këto lloj supash, zakonisht priten
me vezë e limon. Zarzavatet për këto lloj supash, zakonisht
priten në formë kubike. Gjatë hedhjes së zarzavateve duhet
të kihet parasysh koha e zierjes së tyre, që ato të bëhen
gati në një kohë.

Produktet e ziera më tepër ose më pak e keqësojnë
shijen e supës. Më poshtë po japim një tabelë e cila do
të shërbejë si orientim për radhën e hedhjes së produk-
teve gjatë gatimit (duke u nisur nga koha e zierjes së
tyre).

Lulelakër 12-25
Patate kokërr 20-30
Patate të prera 12-15
Perime të kaurdisura 10-12
Spinaq 5-8
Lakër e bardhë 25-30
Bishtajë jeshile 12-15
Biz&Ie jeshile 8-10
Makarona fidhe 5-7
Makarona të imëta 8-12

(elbare) 
Makarona spageti 25-30
Oriz 25-30

Gjatë ndarjes në pjata në shumicen e supave hidhet
majdanoz ose kopër e grirë imët. Jeshillëqet jo vetëm që
zbukurojnë pamjen e supës, por dhe e pasurojnë atë me
aromë dhe vitamina.

Në këtë grup hyjnë sup me oriz, makarona, perime,
fasule dhe shumë të tjera.


*Supë orizi me vezë dhe limon*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Në lëngun e mishit ose në ujë të vluar hidhet orizi
i larë e i pastruar, kripa, dhe lihet të ziejnë në zjarr te
avashëm rreth 30 minuta. Në fund supës i shtohet pak
lëkurë limoni e grirë me rende; i jepet një valë, hiqet nga
zjarri dhe pas 5-6 minutash rregullohet me të verdhën
e vezëve. Për këtë, në një enë porcelani hidhet e verdha
e vezës, rrihet mirë, dhe duke e rrahur i shtohet. lëng
limoni, ose limontoz i tretur në ujë dhe pak e nga pak
lëng supe, Në fund megullohet me majdanoz të grirë
hollë dhe piper të zi, sipas dëshirëis. 

Për 4-5 persona duhen 

Lëng mishi 1,5 litra, oriz 4 lugë gjelle, gjalpë 50 gr
ose 1 lugë gjelle, 1 të verdhë veze, 1/2 kokërr limon,
majdanoz, kripë, piper i zi.


*Supë orizi*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Në lëngun e mishit ose në ujë ië vluar hidhet orizi
i pasiruar e i larë. Pas 10 mmutash vlimi shtohen qepë,
karota e rrënjë majdanozi të kaurdisura me gjalpë; hi-
dhet kripë dhe vazhdon zierja 15-20 minuta të tjera,

derisa orizi të jetë gati. Në fund supës i hidhen jeshilleqe
të grira hoUë dhe piper.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

Lëng mishi 1,5 litra, oriz 4 lugë gjeUe, 1 kokërr qepë,
2-3 karota, majdanoz, gjalpë 50 gr, kripë, piper të zi. 


*Supë orizi me domate ose salcë*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Në një tigan me gjalpë kaurdisen qepë të grira hollë
deri sa të zverdhen pak, pastaj hidhen domate të grira
(të cilave u eshtë hequr cipa) ose salcë domafcesh, kaur-
disen dhe 2-3 mmuta të tjera dhe hiqen nga zjarrl.

Në lëngun e mishit ose në ujë të vluar hidhet orizi
i larë e i pastruar dhe pas 10 mmutash vlimi hidhet
kripa, perimet e kaurdisura dhe lihen në zjarr të java-
snëm për 15-12 minuta të tjera derisa supa të jetë gati.

Në fund ajo rregulloh.et me majdanoz të grirë imët dhe
piper të zi.

Për 4-5 persona duhen;

Lëng mishi 1,5 litra, oriz 4 lugë gjelle, 1 qepë, 2-3

domate ose gjysmë lugë ;gjelle salcë, gjalpë 50 gr,
kripë, piper, majdanoz. ; 


*Çorbë omi me gjoks dashi*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mishi i dashit ose i deles, niundësisht pjesa e gjoksit,
pritet në copa kubike të vogla dhe vihet të ziejë. Pasi të.
ketë marrë valë, hiqetshkuma dhe lihet to ziejë në zjan
të javashëm rreth 1 orë. 1 shtohet oriz si dhe qepë të
grira hollë. Ziejnë për 30 minuta të tjera derisa orizi të
jetë gati. Veçan, në një tigan me gjalpë, shtohet dhjamë
dashi i prerë në copa të vogla, kaurdiset pak, shtohen do-
mate të grira hollë, të pastruara nga cipa, ose salcë doma-
tesh dhe spec djegës. Tigani hiqet nga zjarri dhe përzi-
het me hudhra të shtypura. Në këtë përzierje hidhet
pak nga pak lëng supe dhe kur salca është gati hidhet
në supë. Supa vihet përsëri të marrë një vale dhe pas
kësaj është e gatshme. Gjatë ndarjes në pjatë hidhet maj-
danoz e kopër e grirë imët.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

mish dashi 300 gr, oriz 3 lugë gjelle, qepë 1 kokërr,
gjalpë 50 gr, ose 1 lugë gjelle, dhjamë dashi 50 gr,
hudhra 3-4 thelpinj, 2 kokrra domate, spec djegës,
kopër, majdanoz.


*Supë magjerica*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kjo supë përgatitet me të brendshmet e bagëtive të
imta, me përjashtim të plëncit. Nga koka dhe këmbët
mund të përgatitet lëng, ndersa në mungesëtë tyre mund
të përdoret ]ëng mishi i zakonshëm ose ujë.

Të brendshmet shpëlahen dhe përvëlohen me ujë të
vluar, kullohen dhe priten në copa të vogla kubike. Në
tenxhere me gjalp kaurdisen të bardhat e qepëve të njo-
ma derisa të vyshken, por të mos marrm ngjyrë, shto-
hen të brendëshmet, kaurdisen pak, shtohet lëngu i tyre
dhe kur të marrë vaë hidhet orizi i pastruar e i larë.
Supa lihet të ziejë derisa orizi të jetë gati, rregullohet me
kripë, hiqet nga zjarri dhe pas 5-6 minutash bëhet me
vezë e limon. Në fund të supës i hidhet kopër e grirë
hollë dhe piper i zi i bluar.

Në qoftë se kemi lëng koke e këimbësh, atëherë ato
pastrohen nga tuli i cili copëtohet dhe hidhet në supë.

Për 4-5 persona duhen;

të brendshmet 250-300 gr, gjalpë 50 gr, ose 1 lugë
gjelle, oriz 3 lugë gjelle, qepë të njoma 2-3 copë,
vezë 1 kokërr, limon 1/2 kpkrre, kopër, piper i zi.


*Supë me makarona*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Në lëngun e mishit që vlon hidhet kripë dhe maka-
rona të copëtuara ose makarona të vogla; ziejnë derisa
të jenë gati; pastaj supa rreguHohet me vezë e limon, i
hidhet majdanoz 1 grirë imët, piper i zi i bluar dhe
gjalpë i skuqur pak. Slpas dëshirës mund të hidhen dhe
2 lugë kaçkavall të grirë në rende.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

Leng mishi 1,5 litra, makarona 1 gotë, gjalpë 50 gr,
vezë i kokërr, kripë, piper, majdanoz. 


*Supë makaronash me perime*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Karotat, majdanozi, selinoja dhe pjesa e bardhë e
preshit kaurdisen me yndyrë, shtohen domate te freskë-
ta të qëruara nga cipa ose salcë. Këto hidhen ne lëng
mishi të vluar. Sa të marrin valë shtohen makarona të
copëtuara ose të vogla, që lihen të vlojnë 35-40 minuta
ne zjarr të javashem. Në fund të zierjes shtohen maj-
danoz i grirë imët dhe piper i zi.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng mishi 1,5 litra, makarona 1 gotë, gjalpë 50 gr,
karota 2-3 copë, qepë 1 kokërr, majdanoz, selino,
kripë, piper.


*Supë me petë dore (makarona të shtëpisë)*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zakonisht kjo supë përgatitet me leng pule. Mishi
i pulës pas zierjeg copëtohet dhe hidhet në supë.

Karotat e pastruara dhe qepa ,e grirë hollë kaurdisen
me gjalpë ose me dhjamë pule dhe hidhen në lëngun e
vluar ku shtohen petëi e dorës së cilat janë përgatitur
që më përpara; hidhet kripë, piper, fletë dafine dhe li-
hen të vlojnë 15-20 mi.nuta. Para ndarjes në pjata supës
i hidhet majdanozi i grirë hollë.

Petët e dorës pregatiten kështu mielli i situr vendo-
set në tavolmë; në mes hapet një gropë ku hidhen vezë
dhe pak ujë i ftohtë (për 1 vezë -1/4 gotë ujë). Pastaj
shtohet kripë dhe zihet një brumë i fortë. Brumi duhet
të punohet mirë sa të mos duket asnjë vrimë gjatë pre-
rjes. Brumi duhet të hapet pas 15-20 minutash në peta
me trashësi 2-3 mm, të cilat lyhen me miell dhe priten
në shirita me gjerësi 5-6 cm. Shiritat vendosen njëri mbi
tjetrin 5-6 shtresa dhe priten në fije të holla të cilat
thahen pak dhe hidhen në supë.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng mishi 1,5 litra, karota 2-3 copë, qepë 1 kokërr.

gjalpë 50 gr dhe pak majdanoz.

Për petat  miell 1,5 gota uji, vezë 1 kokërr, kripë.


*Supë patatesh*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Supë patatesh mund të përgatitet me lëng mishi,
peshku ose me ujë. Kjo supë përgatitet vetëm me pa-
tate por mund ti shtohen fasule ose bizele.

Qepët, karotat, selinoja dhe majdanozi grihen hollë
kaurdisen me gjalpë ose me yndyrë. Në fund të kaurdi-
sjes shtohet salcë ose domate të freskëta të qëruara nga
cipa.

Patatet pastrohen, lahen dhe priten në kubikë të ve-
gjël. Në lëngun e vluar hidhen perimet e kaurdisura dhe
pasi marrin valë shtohen patatet dhe zihen 15-20 minu-
ta. Në fund të zierjes shtohet kripë, majda
imët dhe piper i zi.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng mishi 1,5 litra, patate 750 gr (6-7 kokrra mesa-
tare), q&pë 1 kokërr, fcarota 2-3 copë, selmo 1 ko-
kërr, majdanoz 2-3 rrënjë, domate 3-4 kokrra ose

45

salcë domatesh 1/2 lugë gjelle, gjalpe 50 gr, ose
yndyrë 1 filxhan kafeje, kripë, piper. 


*Supë patatesh me frikadele*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kjo supë përgatitet si ajo e mësipërmja, por kur
hidhen patatet hidhen edhe frikadelet (qofte të vogla sa
një kokërr ulli).

Për qoftet mishi i viçit grihet në makinë 2 herë
së bashku me qepët. Shtohet kripë, piper 1 bluar dhe të
bardha vezësh; përzihen mirë dhe ndahen në copa të
vogla.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng mishi ose ujë 1,5 litra, patate 6-7 kokrra, qepë
1 kokërr, karota 2-3 copë, selino 1 kokërr, domate
3-4 kokrra ose salcë 1/2 lugë gjelle, gjalp 50 gr,
ose yndyrë 1 filxhan kafeje.
Për qoftet mishi viçi ose derri 200 gr, qepë 1 ko-
kërr, të bardha veze 1 kokërr, kripë, piper i zi.


*Supë patatesh me lëpjetë*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Qepët, preshtë, karotat dhe rrënjët e selinos grihen
hoUë, kaurdisen m.e gjalpë; patatet pastrohen, lahen dhe
priten në copa kubike, ndërsa lëpjeta lahet mirë dhe
pritet në 2-3 copa secila. Në lëng të vluar hidhen pc-
rimet e kaurdisura sa të marrin valë, shtohen patabet
dhe vlohen 10-15 mmute. Pesë minuta para mbarimit të
zierjes hidhen gjethet e lëpjetës dhe kripë. Në fund supa
rregullohet m.e majdanoz të grirë hollë e piper të zi.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng mishi ose ujë 1,5 litra, patate 4-5 kokrra, qepe 1
koteërr, karota 2-3 copë, rrënjë selino 1 kokërr,
presh 2 copë (pjesa e bardhë), yndyrë 50 gr, lëpjetë
500 gr, kripë, pifper, majdanoz.


*Supë patatesh rne oriz ose me makarona*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Qepet,preshtë, karotat dhe selinoja priten në copa
të vogla e kaurdisen; u shtohen domate ose salcë dhe
lihen në një anë. Orizi i larë e i pastruar ose makaronat
hidhen në lëng mishi ose në ujë. Në mes të zierjes së tyre
shtohen perimet e kaurdisura dhe patatet e prera në ku-
bikë të vegjël. Lihen të ziejnë edhe për 20-25 minuta, i
shtohet kripë dhe në fund majdanoz i grirë imët. Kur
ndahet në pjiata i hidhet piper i zi.

Për 4-5 persona duhen;

lëng mishi ose ujë 1,5 litra, vaj 1 filxhan kafeje, qe-

pë 1 kokërr, presh 2 copë karota 2-3 copë, një rrë-
një selino, domabe 2-3 kokrra ose salcë 1/2 lugë,

patate 4-5 kokrra, 1 filxhan kafeje oriz ose 3/4

gotë çaji makarona. 


*Supë fasulesh pa salcë*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Fasulet e partruara e të lara vendosen për tu zier?
Pas 30 mmuta zierje i derdhet uji dhe hidh©t leng mi-
shi ose ujë tjetër i nxehtë. Gjysmë ore para përfundimit
të zierjes së fasules shtohen, qepë, karota, selino të prera
.në copa kubike të vogla, spec djegës dhe një sasi vaj
ulliri. Lihen që të ziejanë derisa të jenë gati pastaj rre-
gullohen me kripë, piper, e majdanoz të grirë hollë. Su-
pa vendoset nëpër pjata dhe hidhet vaj ulliri sipas dë-
shirës mund të shtohen hudhra të shtypura.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

fasule 1 fflxhain çaji, vaj ,5 lugë, qepë 1 kokërr,
karota 2-3 copë, selino 1 rrënjë, kripë, piper, maj-
danoz.


*Supë fasulesh me salcë*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fasulet e pastruara, lahen dhe zihen rreth 3.0 mi-
nuta. Derdhet uji dhe hidhet lëng mishi ose ujë i nxeh-
te,shtohet pak vaj dhe një pjesë e perimeve karota, sere 
të prera në formë kubike, ndër&a pjesa tjetër e pe-
rimeve të prera kaurdisen me yndyrë. Në fund të kaur-
disjes shtohen domate të freskëta të cilave u është hequr
cipa ose salcë. Këto i hidhen fasuleve në fund të zierjes.

Supa rregullohet me kripë, piper, majdanoz dhe spec
të kuq djegës, sipas deshirës.

Për 4-5 persona duhen;

fasule 1 filxhan çaji, vaj 4-5 luge, qepë 1 kokërr,
karota 2-3 copë, selino 1 kokërr, 2-3 domate ose
1/2 lugë salcë, kripë, piper, majdanoz spec.


*Supë orizi me fasule*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fasulet e thata pastrohen, lahen dhe vihen të ziejnë.
Në një tenxhere tjetër me yndyrë, kaurdisen qep&t e gri-
ra hollë, shtohen domate të prera në kubikë të vegjël ose
pak salcë domatesh dhe kaurdisen 2-3 minuta të tjera.

Pastaj shtohet lëng mishi ose ujë dhe sa të marrë
valë hidhet orizi ose makaronat e copëtuara; rregullohet
me kripë, shtohen fasulet e ziera dhe vazhdon zierja,
derisa supa të jetë gati. Në fund supa rregullohet me
piper të zi e majdanoz të grirë hollë.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

fasule 1/2 filxhan çaji, oriz 1 filxhan kafeje, qepë
1 kokërr, ydyrë 50 gr, domate 2 kokrra ose salcë

1/2 lugë, piper, majdanoz. 


*Supë perimesh me makarona ose oriz*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lëngun e m.ishit ose në ujë të vluar me kripë hi-
dhen makarona ose oriz; pas 15 minutash shtohen pa-
tate të prera në kubikë të vegjël; mashurka, bizele të
njoma dhe perime të kaurdisura (qepë, karota, selino,
domate të freskëta). Të gjitha këto ziejnë së bashku g.ër
10-15 minuta në zjarr të ngadalshëm, rregullohen me
kripë, piper e majdanoz të grirë hollë

Për 4-5 persona duhen

oviz. 1 filxhan kafeje ose makarona 1/2 filxhan çaji,
yndyrë 50 gr ose 1 filxhan patate 2-3. kokrra, qepë
1 kokërr, karota 2-3 copë, selino 1 kokërr (rrënjë), bi-
zele të njoma 1/2 filxhan çaji, mashurka të njoma
8-10 copë, domate 2 kokrra, piper, kripë, majdanoz.


*Supë perimesh me makarona ose oriz*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lëngun e m.ishit ose në ujë të vluar me kripë hi-
dhen makarona ose oriz; pas 15 minutash shtohen pa-
tate të prera në kubikë të vegjël; mashurka, bizele të
njoma dhe perime të kaurdisura (qepë, karota, selino,
domate të freskëta). Të gjitha këto ziejnë së bashku g.ër
10-15 minuta në zjarr të ngadalshëm, rregullohen me
kripë, piper e majdanoz të grirë hollë

Për 4-5 persona duhen

oviz. 1 filxhan kafeje ose makarona 1/2 filxhan çaji,

yndyrë 50 gr ose 1 filxhan patate 2-3. kokrra, qepë
1 kokërr, karota 2-3 copë, selino 1 kokërr (rrënjë), bi-
zele të njoma 1/2 filxhan çaji, mashurka të njoma
8-10 copë, domate 2 kokrra, piper, kripë, majdanoz.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Supë perimesh me panxhar (borsh)*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Në filliin përgatiten perimet panxhari i kuq lahet,
pastrohet dhe pritet në formë fijesh të holla, vendoset në
një tenxhere me pak ujë dhe zien në zjarr të javashëm
rreth 30 minuta. Në fund të zierjes shtohet uthull me
qëllim që të forcohet ngjyra. Në tigan kaurdisen qepët,
karotat dhe rrënjët selinoje të grira në formë fijesh;

pastaj shtohen domate të qëruara nga cipa ose salcë do-
matesh. Në qoftë se supa bëhet pa lëng mishi d.m.th. me
ujë, atëherë në fund të kaurdisjes, peri.meve u hidhet
pak miell, pastaj domabet ose salca. Sipas dëshirës se
bashku me perimet mund të kaurdisen salçiçe ose pro-
shutë e prerë në copa të vogla, të cilat përmirësojnë
shijen e supës.

Në tenxhere me lëng mishi ose ujë të vluar hidhet
lakra e bardhë e grirë në formë fijesh, pas 5 mi.nutash
patatet e prera në kubikë. Lihen të ziejnë 10 minuta dhe
shtohen perimet e kaurdisura, kripë, piper, e fletë dafine.
Lihen të ziejnë derisa të jenë gati.

Pastaj supa hiqet nga zjarri, përzihet ine panxharin
e stufuar, shtohet uthull tjetër dhe rregullohet me maj-
danoz të grirë hollë. Supa është më e shijshme 3-4 orë
pas përgatitjes, ose të nesërmen, vetëm se duhet të ki-
het parasysh që gjatë ngrohjes të mos vlohet, sepse hum-
bet ngjyra e kuqe e panxharit.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng mishi ose ujë 1,5 litra, panxhar 2-3. kokrra,
uthull 2-3 lugë, yndyrë 50 gr ose 1 filxhan kafeje,
qepë 1 kokërr, karota 2-3 copë, selino 1 kokërr të
vogël, domate 3 kokrra, lakër 250 gr, patate 2-3
kokrra, miell në rast nevoje 1 lugë kafeje, kripë, pi-
per, majdanoz, 1 fletë dafine.


Sbënim Në supën borsh..mund te shtohen fasule të ziera,
copa mishi të ziera dhe dhjamë dërrtë skuqur duke he-
dh.ur në fund të zi.erjes dhe hudhra. 


*Supë me lakër të freskët*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lakra e bardhë pritet në fije të holla ose në copa
katrore. Zarzavatet e tjera priten në formë fijesh ose
rripi, ndërsa patatet .në kubikë mesatarë. Në lëngun e
mishit ose në ujë të vluar hidhet lakra e prerë dhe pas
5 minutash vlimi shtohen patatet. Në tigan me yndyrë
kaurdisen qepët, karotat, selinoja e grirë hollë, dhe pak
miell. Pas kaurdisjes shtohen domatet ose salca dbe së-
bashku hidhen në supë. Zarzavatet e kaurdisura hidhen
10 minuta para përfundimit të zierjes së supës. Në fund
shtohet kripë, paper 1 zi, dafmë dhe majdamoz i grirë
hollë. Kjo lloj supe është më e shijshme kur rri 4-5 orë,
(por jo në zjarr).

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng mishi 1,5 litra, aker e freskët 500 gr, yndyrë
50 gr, patate 2-3 kokrra, karota 2 copë, qepë 1 ko-
kërr, selino 1 kokërr, . domate 2-3 kokrra, niiell 1
lugë kafeje, kripë, piper, fletë dafme, majdanoz. 

*Supë me lakër turshi*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lakra turshi selekslonohet, lahet dhe po të jetë shu-
më e tharta të mbahet 1-2 orë në ujë të ftohië, shtrydhet dhe
grihet hollë. Pastaj vendoset në injë teaixhere të vogel,
shtohet pak lëng mishi o&e ujë, pak yndyrë, mbulohet me
kapak dhe lihet të ziejë. Në një tenxhere tjetër kaurdi-
sen qepët, karotat, selinoja, i shtohen domatet ose pak
salce, lëngu i mishit sa të marrë valë, patatet e prera në
kubikë të vegjël dhe pas 10 mmutash zierje hidhet lakra
e stufuar. . 

Duhet të kihet parasysh se patatet nuk ziejnë në lën-
gun e lakrës turshi, prandaj duhet të ziejnë veç. Në rast
se supa zihet pa patate, atëherë zarzavatet e kaurdisura
hidhen drejtpërdrejt në lakër së bashku me sasinë e len-
gut të mishit ose të ujit të nevojshëm për supë. Në fund
. të zierjes supa rregullohet me kriipe, piper, fletë dafine
dhe majdanoz e kopër të grirë hollë.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lakër turshi 500 gr, patate 2-3 kokrra, karota 2-3
copë, selino 1 kokerr, domate 2-kokrra ose 1/2 lugë
salcë, yndyrë 50 gr kripë, piper, fletë dafine e maj-
danoz i grirë holë.  


*Supë me perime*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Patatet, karotat, kungulleshkat, selinoja dhe mashur-
kat e njoma, pastrohen e priten ne copa kubike mesatare;
veç pastrohen bizelet e njoma kokërr.
Në tenxhere me yndyrë kaurdiset qepa, shtohen ka-
rotat, kungulleshkat, selinoja. Pas kaurdis]es shtohen do-
matiet e freskëta të grira hollë ose pak salcë. Në peri-
met e kaurdisura hidhet lëng mishi ose uji i vluar dhe
sa të rnarrin valën shtohen zarzavatet e tjera sipas ko-
hës së zierjes. Në fillim mashurkat e bizelet, pastaj pa-
tatet. Supa lihet të ziejë 15-20 inmuta, rregutlohet me
kripe, piper, fletë dafine dhe majdanoz të grirë hollë.
Në rast se bizelet e mashurkat nuk janë shumë të njo-
ma, ato, më parë duhet të ziejnë në ujë të vluar për
disa.,minuta dhe pastaj ti hidhen supës.

Për 4-5 persona duhen;

lëaig mishi ose ujë 1,5 litra, patabe 2-3 kokrra mesa-
tai-ie, karota 3-4 copë, kungulleshka 1 copë, bizele
kokërr 1/2 gotë, mashkurka 8 copë, selmo 1 kokërr,
yndyrë 50 gr, qepë 1 kokërr, domate 2-3 kokrra
ose salce gjysmë luge, kripë, piper, majdanoz, da-
finë. 


*Supë jeshile*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Në një terixhere kaurdisen qepë, karota, rrënjë selino,
dhe pak miell, shtojmë lëng mishi ose ujë. Sa të marrë
valë hidhen patate të prera në copa kubike dhe zihen
për 10 .minuta. Pasfcaj shtohet lëpjetë ose spinaq i larë e i
prerë në copa; rregullohet me kripë, piper, kopër e maj-
danoz të grirë hollë dhe me pak, uthull. Është mirë që
kur supa të vendoset në pjatë të hidhen vezë të ziera
fort e të prera në kabërsh.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng mishi ose ujë 1,5 litra, yndyrë 1 filxhan ka-
feje, qepë 1 kokërr, karota 2-3 copë, 1 rr&një selino,
miell 1 lugë kafeje, patate 2-3 copë, spinaq ose lë-
pjetë 300 gr, vezë 2 kokrra, 2 lugë gjelle uthull,
kripë, piper, majdanoz e kopër. 


*Supë me lulelakër*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Të bardhat e preshëve priten në copa me gjatësi
2-3 cm dhe kaurdisen pak. Në lerig mishi ose ujë të vluar
hidhen preshët e kaurdisur, lulelakra e copëtuar në lule të
veçanta, patatet e prera në kubikë dha zihen 10-15 mi-
nuta. Në fund të zierjes shtohet kripë, pip-er, bizele të
njoma të ziera veçan dhe rregullohen me maJdanoz të
grirë imët. Kjo supë sipas dëshirës mund të pritet me
vezë e limon.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng mishi ose ujë 1,5 litra, lulelakër 300 gr presh,
2-3 copë mesatare, patate 2-3 kokrra, bizele të ziera
1/2 gote, gjalpë 50 gr, ose vaj 1 filxhan kafeje, kripë,
piper, majdanoz. 


*Supë me lakër bruksel*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lakra bruksel pastrohet nga gjethet e sipërme, për-
vëlohet 2-3 minuta në ujë të vluar me kripë dhe kullo-
het. Në tenxhere me yndyrë, kaurdisen të bardhat e pre-
shit të grira hollë së bashku me lakrën, hidhet lëng mishi
ose ujë 1 vluar dhe patafce të prera në copa të vogla, zi-
hen derisa të jenë gati dhe rregullohen me krië, piper e
jeshillëqe.


Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng mishi ose ujë 1,5 litra, lakër bruksel 3,00 gr,
preshë 2-3 copë, patate 3-4 kokrra, vaj 1 filxhan
kafeje, kripë, piper, kopër, majdanoz.


*Supë peshku me perime*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Patatet, karotat, mashurkat dhe selinoja, pastrohen e
priten në copa kubike. Në tenxhere me vaj (mundësisht
vaj ulliri) kaurdiset qepa e grirë hollë, pastaj shtohen
karota, selino, mashurka, pak miell dhe pasi kaurdisen
shtohen domate të fresketa të cilave u është pastruar
lëkura. Lëngu i peshkut i përgatitur qysh më parë dhe
i kulluar, i hidhet përzierjes dhe lihet të marrë valë,
shtohen patatet dhe lihen të ziejnë rreth 10-15 mm.uta
derisa të jenë gati. Gjatë zierjes hidhet një fle+ë dafine.
Supa rregullohet me kripë, piper e majdanoz. Gjatë ven-
dosjes në pjatë hidhen copa -tul peshku të ziera e të pas-
truara nga halat.

Për 4-5 persona duhpn;

lëng peshku 1,5 litra, patate 2-3 kokrra, karota 3-4
copë, mashurka 8-10 copë, selino, vaj 3-4 lugë gje-
lle, domate 2 kokrra, kripë, piper, majdanoz, dafinë. 


*Supë peshku me patate*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Në Ighgu-n e peshkut që zien hidhet orizi i pastruar
e i larë. Në tigan me yndyrë kaurdisen qepë e karota
të prera në copa kubike, shtohen domate ose salcë, kaur-
disen së bashku dhe hidhen te orizi me patatet e prera në
kubikë. Këto lihen të ziejnë derisa supa ië jetë gati;

rregullohen me kripë, piper dhe majdanoz të grirë ho-
llë.

Për 4-5 persona duhen;

lëng peshku 1,5 litra, oriz një filxhan kafeje, qepë
1 kokërr, karota 2-3; copë, patate 3-4 kokrra, do-
mate 2 kokrra, vaj 3-4 lugë gjelle, kripë, piper, maj-
danoz.


*Paçe koke*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kokët pastrohen, copëtohen, vihen në ujë të- ftohtë
që të lahen -e tu ikë gjaku; pastaj vendosen në tenxhere
mbulohen nie ujë të ftohtë dhe vihen në zjarr. Kur të
kenë marrë valë i hiqet shkuma dhe lihet të ziejë në zjarr
të javashëm, duke 1 hedhur qepë, karota, selino, kripë, pi-
per, dafin.ë dhe majdanoz. Lihen derisa të jenë zier mirë
d.m.-th. kur mishi të ndahet lehtë nga kocka. Kullohet,
qërohet mishi nga kocka dhe pritet në copa kubike të
vogla. Në tenxhere hidhet yndyrë, pak salcë dhe lëngu i
marrë nga zierja e kokës. Kur lëngu të ketë marrë valë
shtohet mishi i zier, pak spec i kuq dhe lihe-n të ziejnë
në zjarr të javashëm edhe për disa minuta dube i he-
dhur kripë e piper të zi. Në fun.d paçes i hidhen hudhra
të shtypura me uthull.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng koke 1 liter (kokë 1 kg), dhjamë ose gjalpë
50 gr ose 1 filxhan kafeje, miell 1 lugë kafeje, spec
djegës 1/2 lugë kafeje, kripë, piper, uithull 2-3 lugë,
hudhra 4-5 thelpmj, 1 qepë, ikarrota 2-3 copë, seliHo,
majdanoz. 


*Paçe këmbësh.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Këmbët pastrohen, thyhen me hanxhar (sidomos ky-
çet) dhe vendosen në ujë të ftohtë për 1-2 orë që ti lar-
gohet era karakteristike. Këmbët e lara vendosen në
tei-ixherg me ujë të ftohtë dhe vihen të ziejnë. Pasi +ë
marrin valë, hiqet shkuma dhe vazhdon zierja në zjarr
të javashëm duke shtuar qepë, karota, selino, piper të zi
të bluar, dafinë dhe kripë. Mundësisht qepa më parë të
piqet në pllakë të sobes. Zierja vazhdon derisa mishi të
shkëputet nga kocka, pastrohen mishrat, priten në copa
dhe lihen në një anë. Në një tenxhere ku kemi hedhur
dhjanië ose gjalpë, kaurdisen mishrat, ghtohet lengu i
tyre, lihen të marrin valë, hidhet pak spec djegës dhe gjatë
vendosjes në pjatë hidhen hudhra të shtypura Tne uthull,
dh.e piper i zi. Paçja mund te përgatitet edhe e përzier
me skokë e këmbë bashkë. Në këtë rast bëhet edhe më e
shijshme.

Për 4-5 persona duhen;

Lëng këmbe 1 liliër, këmbë lope 2 copë, këmbë të
bagetive të imta 10-12 copë, dhjamë ose gjalpë 50 gr,
sepc djegës 1/2 lugë kafeje, kripë, piper, hudhra
4-5 thelpmj, uthull 2-3 lugë gjelle, qepë 1 kokërr,
. karota 2-3 copë, selino 1 rrënjë. 


*Paçe plënci, me vezë e limon*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Plënci lahet me ujë të ftohtë, pervëlohet me ujë
të vluar për 30 sekonda, pastrohet nga shtresa e brend-
shme derisa të zbardhet, lahet mirë dh-e vendoset në
ujë të ftohtë për tu zier. Gjate zierj-es, hidhen perime
aromatike, qepë të pj-ekura mbi sobë, karota, rrënjë
selmo, kripë dhe piper.

Pasi keto të kenë zier, plënci pritet në copa të
vogla dhe përgatitet paçja. Për këtë, në .një tenxhere hi-
dhet yndyrë dhe pasi ajo të jetë nxehur shtohet miell,
kaurdiset derisa të zverdhet pak dhe pastaj shtohen plën-
cat e zier. Kaurdisen përsëri së bashku dhe hidhet lëng
i kulluar nga zierja e plëncave. Lihen të ziejnë në zjarr
të javashëm për 10-15 minuta. Në fund rregullohen me
vezë e limon. Në një e.në porcelani rrihen vezët, hollo-
hen pak e aiga pak me lëngun e paçes, shtohet limon ose
limontoz i tretur në ujë dhe hidhen te paçja. Gjatë ven-
dosjes nëpër pjata paçes mund ti hidhet sipas dëshirës
piper i zi.

Për 4-5 persona duhen;

Plënca 1,5 kg, dhjamë ose gjalpë 50 gr, miell 1 lu-
gë gjelle, vezë 1 kokërr, qepë 1 kokërr, karota 2-3
copë limon 1/2 kokërr mesatare ose 1/2 lugë kafeje
limontoz, piper i zi, kripë.


*Paçe plënci me salcë*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Plënci pastrohet dhe vihet të ziejë njëlloj si më sipër.
Në një tenxhere rne yndyrë kaurdiset miell, lishtohet pak
salcë dhe hidhet lëngu i fituar nga zierja e plëncave. Kur
lëngu të marrë valë shtohen plëncat e zier të grirë në
copa të vogla, pak spec i kuq, dhe lihen të ziejnë në
zjarrr të javashëm për disa minuta, duke i hedhur fcripë
e piper të zi. Gjatë ndarjes në pjata paçes 1 hidhen hu-
ihra të shtypura me uthull.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng plënci 1 litër, plënca 1,5 kg, dhjamë ose yndyrë
50 gr, miell 1 lugë kafeje, salcë 1/2 lugë fcafeje, spec,
kripë, karota 2-3 copë, uthull 2-3 lugë, hudhra 4-5
thelpinj, qepë 1 kokërr, selino, majdanoz.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*SUPA TË KTHJELLËTA*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Supa e kthjellët përgatitet me lëng mishi, shpendësh
o&e peshku. Pjesa kryesore e këtyre supave është lëng, i
cili duhet "të jetë i pasur me lëndë ekstraktive dhe i
kthjellët. Lëndët ekstraktive janë lëndët e shijes që lë-
shon mishi ose kockat gjatë zierjes. Që lëngu të dalë i
kthjellët, duhet të kemi kujdes që të vlojë shumë nga-
datë dhe në mes të vlimit të shtohen patjetër rrënjë aro-
matikesi qepë të pjekura mbi sobë, karota, selino, piper,
Liafmë dhe herë pas here gjatë zierjes i hiqet shkuma dhe
yndyra që del në sipërfaqe. Yndyra hiqet sepse gjatë
zierjes ajo emulgohet me ujin dhe e turbullon atë.

Lëngu i mishit i kthjellet duhet të jetë shumë më i
pasur në lëndë ekstraktive nga lëngu i zakonshëm; për
këtë, mishi i shpendrt ose kockat zihen në sasi të vogël
uji, në raport, afërsisht 12 ose 13. Lëngu i përgatitur
kullohet në pece (napë) të -pastër, ngrohet deri në vlim
dhe jepet ashtu, thjesht duke e shoqëruar me ndonjë
copë byrek, bukë të skuqur, oriz të zier, fidhe të
ziera etj.

Në rast se lëngu i kthjellët përgatitet në sasi të
madhe si p.sh. për raste festash, atëherë ai duhet të pas-
trohet e të pasurohet me lëndë ekstraktive. Për këte
mishi i lopës i marrë nga pjesa e muskulit të këmbës ose
qafa, grihet në makinë, përzihet me ujë të ftohtë në ra-
portin 1-1 p.sh. për 1 litër lëng mishi merret 100 gr.
mish dhe 100 gr ujë, shtohen të bardhat P vezëve, kripë
dhe lihen për 1 orë. Pas 1 ore, kjo masë hidhiet në lëngun
e mishit të ftohur, përzihet dhe vendoset në zjarr. Përsëri
shtohen qepë të pjekura, karota, rrënjë selmo e majda-
noz, dafinë e piper kokërr. Vlohet ne zjarr shumë të
javashëm rreth 1 orë derisa shkuma e trashë të bjerë
posbtë. Lëngu i gatshëm kullohet me napë të pastër në
një teiixhere tjetër në mënyrë që shkuma të ngelet në
tenxheren e parë. Lëngu i kthjellët ndryshe quhet dhe
konsomë. Sipër lëngut te kthjellët nuk duhet të ketë
yndyrë; këtë e heqim. me lugë ose letër. 


*SUPA KREM*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Supat krem bëhen me perime, oriz, leguminoze (fa-
sule, bizele thjerëza), me shpendë shtepiakë dhe të egër,
si dhe me mish viçi e mëlçi. Produktet zihen derisa të
jenë gati, pastaj kalohen në sitë, dhe në formë purejeJhi-
dhen në lëngun e mishit. Produktet qe copëtohen me
vështirësi më parë i kalojmë në makinë mishi dhe pasfaj
në sitë ose në makine shtrydhëse. Supa në fund të zierjes
rregullohet me salcë të bardhë (beshamell) dhe me të ver-
dhat e vezëve. Gjatë ndarjes, në supat krem-mund të hi-
dhet pak gamiturë p.sh. në supën krem më- lulelakër
mund të shtohen koçanë të vegjël të lulelakrës të zier
veç, në supën krem. me perime, mund të hedhim perime
të ziera të prera në kubikë të vegjël ose në vend të gar-
niturës të hidhet bukë e prerë në copa kubike, e tharë
në furrë dhe e spërka.tur ms gjalpë.


*Supë krem-patate*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Në tenxhere me yndyrë mundësisht me gjalpë, kaur-
diseri qepët, karotat dhe pak miell; ketyre u shtohet lëng
mishi ose ujë. Pasi të marrin valë hidhen patate të prera
në kubikë të mëdhenj. Lihen në zjarr -të javashëm deri-
sa të jenë zier, pastaj supa kalohet në kullesë, duke sh.ty-
pur perimet me lugë, vihet përsëri në zjarr që të marrë
rijë valë. Në tas porcelani rrihen të verdhat e vezëve
ose vezët komplet, dhe duke i rrahur shtohet pak e nga
pak qumësht i nxehtë; kjo përzierje hidhet në supë.
Pasi është rregulluar me vezë supa nuk vihet në zjarr
sepse veza mpikset. Gjatë vendosjes në pjata supës inund
ti hidhet kruton dhe piper i zi i bluar, si dhe pak gjalpë
i freskët. Për kruton merret buka bajate, pritet në copa
kubike, spërkatet me gjalpë dhe piqet në furrë, ose skuqet
në tigan derisa të thahet. Nganjëherë muind të gatuhet
dhe në mënyrë tjetër mielli nuk hidhet te zarzavatet,
por zverdhet veç me pak gjalpë. Shuhet me qumë-sht
(salcë e bardhë) dhe bashkohet me supën.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng mishi ose ujë 1,5 litra, gjalpë 50 gr. ose 1 lugë
gjelle, qepë 1 kokërr, karota 2-3, copë, miell 1 lugë
gjelle, patate 4-5 kokrra, yezë 1. kokërr, qumësht 1
filxhaai çaji, 1 fetë bukë,- kripë, piper. 


*Supë krem  karota*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Në tenxhere me yndyrë kaurdisen qepët, selinoja,
hidhet leng mishi ose ujë i vluar, .dhie lihen derisa të
marrm valë. Shtohen karotat e pastruara e të prera në
copa të mëdha dhe lihen të ziej-në derisa të jenë gati.
Pastaj i kullohet lëngu, ndërsa zarzavat)et kalohen në ku-
llesë të shpeshtë, shitypen me lugë dhe herë pas here i
hidhet pak lëng nga ai ku u zien. Në tenxhere me gjalpë
kaurdiset mielli, por jo sa të marrë ngjyrë. Ai përzihet
shpejt me qumësht dhe vihet të ziejë që të krijoheit një
masë e trashë pa kokrra (salca e bardhë). Në këtë salcë
hidhct pak e nga pak smpë, përzihet mirë, vihet në zjarr
dhe pasi merr -një valë rregullohet m.e të verdhat e ve-
zëve, ashtu si supa krem-patate. Gjatë vendosjies në pjata
hidhet kruton, pak gjalpë si dhe piper i zi.

Për 4-5 persona duhen;

lëng mishi ose ujë 1,5 litra, karota 500 gr, qepë 1
.kokërr, selmo 1 kokërr, gjalpë 50 gr, qumësht 1 fil-
xhan çaji, vezë 1 kokërr, fetë buke 1 copë, kripë,
piper 1 zi, miell 1 lugë gjelle. 


*Supë krem-domate*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Karotat, qepët, rrënjët e selinosë priten hollë dhe
kaurdisen me gjalpë, shtohen domate ië prera në copa
të mëdha, pas pak lëng mishi ose ujë i nxehtë dhe kripë.
Lihen të ziejnë 10-15 m.muta dhe kalohen në sitë ose
kullesë duke i shtypur me lugë druri. Supa përzihet
me salcën e bardhë e cila është e përgatitur me miell
të kaurdisur dhe qurriësht. 1 jepet një valë dhe hiqetnga
zjarri, në fund rregullohet me të verdhat e vezëve të rra-
hura me qumësht e gjalpë të freskët. Gjatë ndarjes në
pjata supës i hidhet kruton e piper.

Për 4-5 persona duhen

lëng mishi ose ujë 1,5 litra, domate 500 gr, gjalpë
50 gr. karota 2-3 copë, qepë 1 kokërr, selino-1 rrënjë
e vogël, miel 2 lugë gjelle, qumësht 1 filxhan çaji,
vezë 1 kokërr, 1 fetë bukë, kripë, piper. 


*Supë krem-perime*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Patatet e qëruara të prera, bizelet dhe mashurkat e
njoma të copëtuara i hedhim në lëng mishi dhe i ziej-
më. Pas 10 minut.ash hedhim perime të kaurdisura si qepë,
karota, sellno. Pasi të jenë zier të gjitha kalohen në sitë
ose në kullesë duke i shtypur me lugë druri. Veçan për-
gatitet salca e bardhë me miell të kaurdisur dhe e për-
zLer me qumësht e lëng mishi. Përzihen me supën dhe
Ixhen të ziejnë 5 minuta. Supa hiqet nga zjarri dhe rre-
gullohefc me të verdhat e vezëve, gjalpë të freskët e pi-
per të zi. Gjatë vendosjes në pjata hidhet edhe bukë e
thekur-kruton.

----------


## Fiori

Me haet supe me laker turshi  :i hutuar:  Ne fakt thjesht me haet laker turshi si ajo qe behej ne Shqiperi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Eni

Ne shqiptaret ne pergjithesi ne supra hedhim oriz, ndoshta per t'i trashur.

Por une ama e kam inat kur supa behet me oriz, ndoshta nga qe nuk e kam qejf orizin  :buzeqeshje: 

Ato pak supra qe gatuaj une futen kryesisht tek supra e kthjellta, te llojeve te ndryshme. Dhe ne fakt fanse e te tilla suprave jam.

Si pjate e pare supa eshte fantastike, te hap oreksin, por dhe te ngroh ne ditet e ftohta te dimrit, ku ka si nje pjate supe kur ulesh ne tavoline  :buzeqeshje: 

thx Fiori!!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## cristal

Fiori dukesh ti qe je nje guzhinjere  e persosur se gati te gjiha temat te ky forum ti i ke hapur................. :buzeqeshje:  bravo lum si ti...........duhet te marrim shembull te gjitha nga ti

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## no name

Cila ju pelqen juve?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## LAINA

Me pelqejne ne pergjithesi supat-krem. Do vecoja supen-krem spinaq sic e bej vete, supen-krem brokoli, supe-krem peshku, supe me qofte pule etj etj

----------


## LAINA

SUPE-KREM SPINAQ (4-5 persona)

Ne nje tenxhere ziejme ne uje 1/2 kg spinaq te pastruar e lare mire(ose edhe spinaq te ngrire), 4-5 karrota dhe nje kokerr te madhe patateje. Keto raporte edhe mund ti ndryshoni sipas oreksit tuaj....Pasi te jene zier mire e kalojme supen ne blender, shtojme 2-3 luge gjalpe, kripe, piper dhe 1/2 filxhani panna(krem qumeshti), i japim nje vale akoma dhe supa eshte gati. Rregulloni sasine e ujit sipas deshires, sepse dikujt i pelqen supa me e mpiksur, dikujt me e holle...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## LAINA

SUP-KREM BROKOLI

Njesoj si me siper, ziejme mire brokolin me 3-4 karrota ne uje, pastaj i bluajme, shtojme kripe dhe piper, gjalpe ose vaj ulliri, 1/2 filxhani panna(krem qumeshti), i japim nje vale akoma dhe supa eshte gati. Kur e sherbejme Mund te perdorim limon dhe kruton(kubike te vegjel buke te thekur me gjalpe).

----------


## [Perla]

Perberesit:

500gr mish vici
nje filxhan oriz per supe
krip ,piper
nje luge supe majdanos

-Per pjesen e fundit.
nje veze
leng limoni

Pergatitja:
I perziejme te gjitha bashke dhe me pas vendosim nje tenxhere me uji ne zjarr,te mbushur pergjysem.
Brenda tenxheres grijme nje karot ose dy sipas deshires ne forme kubesh te vegjel dhe shtojme nje filxhan oriz, sa te filloje te zieje orizi ne tenxhere me karoten, pergatisim mishin e grire, e bejme gogla gogla  dhe i hedhim brenda te gjitha goglat, i shtojme piperin,kripen dhe vajin e ullirit dhe i leme te zjejne. Ne fund pergatisim vezen me limon ,rrahim nje veze me lengun e nje limoni dhe e hedhim brenda ne tenxheren ku kemi supen me mish te grire.

Ps. Ne vend te mishit te grire mund te perdoret dhe melci e prere ne kubike.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Perberesit:
> 
> 500gr mish vici
> nje filxhan oriz per supe
> krip ,piper
> nje luge supe majdanos
> 
> -Per pjesen e fundit.
> nje veze
> ...



Ti thua qe mishin e grire e bejme gogla gogla dhe e hedhim ne ujin e vluar? Cfare perberesish ka ajo gogla pervec mishit te grire , ne menyre qe te mos marre rruget?  :shkelje syri: 

Pa veze nuk lidhet gje, akoma s'e ke marre vesh ti Perlë?  :Lulja3: 

I love 'pashaqofte' though...

----------


## drague

Supe me kungull" per fukarenjt :shkelje syri: 

1 ...kungull i pjekur

2-3 karrota 

1 . qepe 

1..dege selino

dhe 4-5  patate

kripe, piper dhe pak arre myshku.

ju befte mire

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Supe me kungull" per fukarenjt
> 
> 1 ...kungull i pjekur
> 
> 2-3 karrota 
> 
> 1 . qepe 
> 
> 1..dege selino
> ...


po noj pike qofte pashai, kane "fukarenjte"

 :pa dhembe:

----------

